# DK2 Avalanche Review



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

We wanted a plow to put on one of our trucks. No one would install a plow on our 2016 Dodge Ram. So we went with the Hitch Mount Dk2 Avalanche

Mixed reviews online. For the price we decided to try it out.

Was just going to be used for light clean up . 
We have a couple properties with very tight access between buildings so I decided to do those driveways with this setup just under 7' wide 

We have now used this plow for 4 storms 
25 driveways each storm 
2 small parking lots (under 15parking spots)

Plow itself has held up very well
Winch is on the slow side,
Hasn't had any issues , can pile snow 5+' high 
Mount has held up very well. First couple plows was very gentle..
Been pushing it more and more each use and no issues . 

Manual angle isn't the most efficient. But 90% of the driveways we are able to window the snow off to the same direction. Majority of the time it's angled the same way. 

Biggest Con!!!

Trip springs are way too weak. I have been in contact with manufacturer about upgrading springs . Waiting to hear back this week after sending photos and measurements.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for the review. I always appreciate hearing someone real world experience with a product when I'm researching buying one.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

There was not much online to be found. Couple videos on YouTube some guy Plowing 3 cm of snow at 5km/hr

For the price and original intended use I couldn't go wrong. For a personal light duty plow. It's held its weight. We've had 5 or 6 issues with the other vehicles/plows this winter. This set up is pretty basic.


----------

